# problem with mosquitos



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning
My husband is being bit to death by mosquitos and nothing seems to prevent it. I have bought all sorts of stuff even 100% deet Repel but they still get him.
It is driving him mad has anyone got any good ideas to prevent bites or what to put on the bites to stop the itching
many thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Surely it's way too early for mosquitoes?

Have you looked for their source - is there standing water close by from where they're hatching?


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

That is what I thought but they get him whilst he is in bed, we are living in the countryside in Relleu.
They are mosquitoes as I flattened one and it was full of blood 
I will look for some water in the garden to see
thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

buy mosquiteras....


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

I will look in to it thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I always suffered terribly with mosquito bites in Spain, and like your husband tried all the tricks to stop them, but ultimately there isn´t much you can do.

I remember buying one of those stupid plug in repellant machines with a tablet or a little bottle of liquid, only to hear a mosquito one night in the room, turn on the light to look for it, and find the thing sat on the wall, about 10 cm above the "repeller"... useless.

What I did find was that having a window slightly open was the worst (I think this is scientifically explained due to the higher concentration of CO2 that escapes from inhabitted rooms through small openings). I insist on having the window wide open, or completely closed.

I also recommend an electric "raquet" type mosquito swatter. They are not necessarily any more effective than any other swatter, but the satisfaction of the crackling, sparking death of the mosquito is quite rewarding.

If there is absolutely no avoiding getting bitten, I found that the best treatment is a combination of tea tree oil on the bite and antihistamine tablets is the best, but it has to be said that repeated use of antihistamines is not recommended (but at least you sleep well!)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Good morning
> My husband is being bit to death by mosquitos and nothing seems to prevent it. I have bought all sorts of stuff even 100% deet Repel but they still get him.
> It is driving him mad has anyone got any good ideas to prevent bites or what to put on the bites to stop the itching
> many thanks in advance for any advice.


At this time of year it could well be small fly's that tend to live in the campo bushes etc, is that the sort of area you live in ? (think Scottish midges)

Anyway install mosquito screens on all your windows & get the doors closed before the sun starts thinking about going home. Brico etc sell them quite cheap and they are easy to cut & fit (get the pull down casset type)
Mercadona do a good fly spray without odour so give that a quick (not much) squirt here and there.
Aloevera plants grow everywhere, so cut off a juicy stem and then carefully cut off the sharp edges, then cut off a couple of inches & slice into two slices (like you open a book) and apply the wet side to the affected area, the rest that you have not used will self seal & can be left in the fridge.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

I also live in the mountains, further inland than you, near Alcoy. I doubt that your husband is being bitten by mosquitoes (at least the type generally described as such by the British) as it is far too early in the year. The Spanish, of course, describe all small flies as mosquitoes and I suspect your husband is being bitten by sand flies, tiny black things, which our Spanish neighbours call mosquitoes and are certainly active at the moment where we live. I use a cream called Fenergán to give relief from the itching. It works for me but not for my wife, but it might be worth a try. You can buy it at any Farmacia. For prevention, I use any Deet or Picaradin based insect repellent and they work for me. My wife swears by a rubber bracelet impregnated with geranium oil, sold at Decathalon, in the hiking section.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard to believe it's mosquitos at this time of year. That's way too early. The first thing your husband should do is stop applying 100% DEET - that's very dangerous. If his bites are mostly happening in bed, have you considered that it might be bed bugs?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

There are mosquitos at this time of year. Not many, but the little b**tards are out there, my wife and I have both been bit (for those who speak English, bit = bitten).


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Not in my part of Valencia. It was 25 degrees today and we're surrounded on three sides by forest. The only life forms flying here were birds, bees, flies and butterflies.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We get mosquitoes all year long around here - and they are definitely and without a doubt mosquitoes. 

Our next door neighbor lets his swimming pool go untreated 8 months of the year and it becomes a swampy, mosquito breeding ground. We have screens on all our doors and windows, but even so not infrequently the little b*ast*rds manage to get inside our house. 

Of course we are much further south than the OP...


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for all your replies but i do think they are mosquitoes as they have that annoying buzz in your ear as they fly by your ear.
I will say I do think some of the bites are the little flies as they tend to get him in the daytime and there are plenty about.
He cannot win he gets bit in the day by these little whatnots and at night it seems by the mosquitoes
It does drag him down as both bites make him itch badly and keeps him awake.
I will look in to all your recommendations and I really to appreciate your advice as I have even bought some spray I got in england to keep flies off horses, it worked for a while but i think they are getting used to that too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are lots of different kinds of mosquito in Spain and they can be active at any time of year. They all need standing water to breed, so if you can eliminate that, things should improve. Follow the advice about mosquiteras and keeping windows closed, and spray regularly. Sounds like your husband needs antihistamine tablets in the meantime, they will reduce the swelling and stop the itching.


----------



## captainendeavour (Jan 14, 2016)

I lived in Singapore as a child in the '50s. Getting bitten by a mozzie could be serious business. It might have been malarial. My mother, who was theatre sister at Singapore Military Hospital and who had served during WW2in the QAs all over India and the Far East, ran bed time as a military operation. 

First you carefully inspect the room for mozzies and swat any. Then you spray the room with lashings of insecticide. Next, leap into bed under a net. Carefully inspect the inside of the net for mozzies before you turn out the lights.

It helps to have screens on the windows and a fan going. If you hear a mozzie, you must get up and not go back to bed until you have hunted it down and killed it.

But there is a bomb-proof solution - aircon. If you can cool the room down, they can't fly. On location in Brazil one time, we asked the front desk to fire up the aircon in our rooms as we came in from the shoot. By lights out the rooms were cool enough to 'stick' the mozzies to the walls. These were squashed.

But on many nights, whilst we were asleep, there were power cuts. The rooms warmed up, mozzies got in and got biting. Me and my boss were so badly bitten on our ankles that we got what we called 'big-foot' - swelling from so much poison from bites that we could not put our shoes on.

But a/c on all night does the trick.


----------

